# Test Post - New Member



## Old Wiltshire (Jan 14, 2017)

*TEST POST - UPLOADING PHOTOGRAPHS*
I am new to this particular forum so just trying this out as a test post for uploading photographs

-





-





-





-0-​


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jan 14, 2017)

*Test Post - Uploading Video*

*TEST POST - UPLOADING VIDEO*

Another test post to check video uploading.

-





-

All the items in this short trailer are from my own collections so will give an idea of my 'eclectic' tastes!! 

-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWg27XCmOKY

-0-​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 14, 2017)

Welcome to this forum, Old Wiltshire. Your eclectic taste in bottles will be a real asset here. Your photography is first rate.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you Harry​


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks like you're doing pretty well in all realms for the forum, photography, and quality. 

Are you an auction or major collector?


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jan 14, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> Are you an auction or major collector?



Hi Spirit Bear, Just an enthusiastic amateur whose been collecting on and off since the late 1960's and has recently taken an interest in photography and forums.
​


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 14, 2017)

One who is also up late if he is indeed from Wiltshire, too, as it's past 4:30 A.M. there?


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jan 15, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> One who is also up late if he is indeed from Wiltshire, too, as it's past 4:30 A.M. there?



Hi again Spirit Bear, Yes I do appear to keep odd hours, I have a job which entails me being up and available at all sorts of times so I use a variety of forums to kill the boredom.
I'm also of a 'certain age' now where, when not working, a full nights sleep without the interruptions of nature are a luxury!!​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 15, 2017)

Old Wiltshire is a "Super Moderator" of the British Antique Bottle Forum.  He's also an excellent researcher on bottle history.  His posts are invariably worthwhile . . . a resource for this forum.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 15, 2017)

I thought this originally was the British forum. If I remember, its previous owner was in England (in which case Americans and Canadians teamed up to overthrow the monarchy and implement anarchy as usual. LOL)


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 15, 2017)

Old Wiltshire . . . 
We have request from 'Joncornish' to date a British black glass bottle base posted in an old thread.  Can you offer an opinion?

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?312339-English-Black-Glass-or-Dutch/page7


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 18, 2017)

Pics look great. Welcome!!!


----------

